# Kodiak 4500 vs 5500



## farmboy555 (Sep 6, 2006)

What’s the actual difference between the two models?
May purchase one with dump body to tow my equipment with
Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

5500 is going to have higher gvwr and pretty much guarantee cdl to operate. Usually heavily springs and that's about it


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

5500 is still under CDL... I think 6500 usually starts their above 26k trucks...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Year, what engine?


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Ajlawn1 said:


> 5500 is still under CDL... I think 6500 usually starts their above 26k trucks...


What if he's towing with it?...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

About 3000 pound gross difference


----------



## farmboy555 (Sep 6, 2006)

I’m shopping for one
Probably be 2010 or newer


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

They only made them until 2009 up until recently when they relaunched the line


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

There is 1 for sale on lawnsite right now. The price seems high but I'm not a fan of the 8.1L gasser


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

If you don’t need the 4 door move up to a 7500. I’ve got 2 registered under 26000lb and don’t
need a cal in NJ even with air brakes.

Youll find a 7500 for a much better price than you are going to find a 4500 or 5500 because most guys are uncomfortable driving the bigger truck. Fact is you get much more truck and because of the higher vantage point it’s much easier to drive. Go for the 7.8 duramax with air brakes and the push button Allison trans and you’ll be spoiled to death.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rizzoa13 said:


> If you don't need the 4 door move up to a 7500. I've got 2 registered under 26000lb and don't
> need a cal in NJ even with air brakes.
> 
> Youll find a 7500 for a much better price than you are going to find a 4500 or 5500 because most guys are uncomfortable driving the bigger truck. Fact is you get much more truck and because of the higher vantage point it's much easier to drive. Go for the 7.8 duramax with air brakes and the push button Allison trans and you'll be spoiled to death.


Just a question here... How do you keep from needing a CDL on an under 26,000lb power unit towing a trailer with equipment on it?


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> Just a question here... How do you keep from needing a CDL on an under 26,000lb power unit towing a trailer with equipment on it?


Asked and.....not answered


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Just a question here... How do you keep from needing a CDL on an under 26,000lb power unit towing a trailer with equipment on it?


I think only if the trailer is under 10,000gvw.


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

I have my cdl and it’s needed when pulling our excavator. The truck loaded for salt though does not exceed the weight.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rizzoa13 said:


> I have my cdl and it's needed when pulling our excavator. The truck loaded for salt though does not exceed the weight.


So your post about get a 7500 and plate it under 26K was not for the OP?


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

That’s a different truck registered for 40k. I have other 7500s that are registered for 26k because their gvwr on the door is for 26k.

Gcwr and Gvwr are completely different ratings also. You’d be hard pressed to push your gvwr on a 7500 with a properly loaded trailer unless your tongue weight is obscene.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

rizzoa13 said:


> That's a different truck registered for 40k. I have other 7500s that are registered for 26k because their gvwr on the door is for 26k.
> 
> Gcwr and Gvwr are completely different ratings also. You'd be hard pressed to push your gvwr on a 7500 with a properly loaded trailer unless your tongue weight is obscene.


So if you plate a 7500 with a 26,000lb plate, how much can your trailer be plated for before you need at CDL?


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

rizzoa13 said:


> That's a different truck registered for 40k. I have other 7500s that are registered for 26k because their gvwr on the door is for 26k.


cdl required after 26k correct? Vehicle weight of 16k leaves you 10k before hitting your cap. I've talked with different DOT officers and some will go by gcwr and some will weigh your tow unit with individual scales on each wheel then add it up and make sure your not over gvwr. I don't think they even understand their own laws.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> So if you plate a 7500 with a 26,000lb plate, how much can your trailer be plated for before you need at CDL?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

rizzoa13 said:


> cdl required after 26k correct? Vehicle weight of 16k leaves you 10k before hitting your cap. I've talked with different DOT officers and some will go by gcwr and some will weigh your tow unit with individual scales on each wheel then add it up and make sure your not over gvwr. I don't think they even understand their own laws.


Oh I think they understand..... How to write a ticket.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Here we go....

You can be as heavy as 36,000 before needing CDL A or B

The only difference between C and B is one pound, and A is 2 pounds, excluding hazmat, HOV vehicles ....


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> Here we go....
> 
> You can be as heavy as 36,000 before needing CDL A or B
> 
> The only difference between C and B is one pound, and A is 2 pounds, excluding hazmat, HOV vehicles ....


We get that but which one do you need DOT numbers for???


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

A is for air brakes and B is for brake fluid.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> A is for air brakes and B is for brake fluid.


But I've never been able to bleed the air brakes.


----------

